# شقـة ممـيزة بالرحـاب للبيـع مساحتـها 186م2



## اسلام محمد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 127111
شقة مميزة للبيع بالرحاب مساحتها 186م2 عبارة عن (3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن كبير + 2حمام + مطبخ ) 
•	تشطيب خاص (سوبر سوبر لوكس)
•	الدور الرابع 
المطلــوب / 850الف جنيــه 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

